# David Lowery Wins $10,000.00 in HT Champ



## HT3 Outdoors (Jun 14, 2010)

David Lowery took home the top prize in the HT Championship and by beating just 23 other anglers took home the $10,000.00 check.

Check out results, photos and story at http://htseries.com/?page=home_pro_bass

Congratulations and thank you to all the anglers that competed...


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 14, 2010)

They have to run his blood pressure after that or something?  Is that a lie detector test?


----------



## fulltime (Jun 14, 2010)

"They have to run his blood pressure after that or something? Is that a lie detector test?"

yes checking for lies


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont know about lies but i know he loves to talk, way to go man. I saw that orange Toyota down there this weekend. Boy was it HOT.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 14, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> They have to run his blood pressure after that or something?  Is that a lie detector test?



poloygraph


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 15, 2010)

didnt know it had come to that


----------



## russ010 (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you Georgia boys really trust a guy giving a poly while wearing a LSU visor??


----------



## JoshuaStellar (Jun 15, 2010)

That's pretty sad that they put the winner through a lie detector test!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 15, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Do you Georgia boys really trust a guy giving a poly while wearing a LSU visor??



I dont.


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Jun 15, 2010)

They (the tour) don't give the polygraph, that is the FLW's main man, mr. preston smith a polygrapher that has been testing anglers for these tours for years... 

And yes it has come to that and well worth the additional money spent to "confirm" the results...  just like a the refs in a football game, someone has to make sure all rules were obeyed..  10,000.00 is a lot of money, right?


----------



## Rick_Shoup (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree. Well said.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jun 15, 2010)

HT3 Outdoors said:


> They (the tour) don't give the polygraph, that is the FLW's main man, mr. preston smith a polygrapher that has been testing anglers for these tours for years...
> And yes it has come to that and well worth the additional money spent to "confirm" the results...  just like a the refs in a football game, someone has to make sure all rules were obeyed..  10,000.00 is a lot of money, right?



I ditto these remarks.

And a big ole Congrats to Mr. Lowery, I've been hearing that this dude can fish.


----------



## bobcat (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats David !! I met him at the bfl on seminole and he does like to talk alittle . But a good fellow ! Just glad he didnt run me over in the flint after blast off LOL  GJ


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 16, 2010)

A mandatory polygraph certainly tells you a lot has changed in bass fishing in recent years.
I guess the money brings the trash up from the bottom.


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Jun 17, 2010)

Nah, it confirms the "clean" that travels at the top...


----------



## firefighterfree (Jun 17, 2010)

JoshuaStellar said:


> That's pretty sad that they put the winner through a lie detector test!



No it aint sad when you fishing for money it keeps a honest person honest.  In my opionion all tournament trails should have poloygraphs so cheaters can stay at home. Besides a person caught cheating needs to be put under the jail.


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Jun 22, 2010)

Well said firefighterfree... I agree...


----------



## basstrkr (Jul 12, 2010)

*Ht3*

Well to be fair do we need to test the looser too????!!!


----------



## Gunny146 (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know David but I know/am related to his brothers and the talking runs in the family. Congrats David!!!!!


----------

